# Rave Coffee



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not know if this has already been discussed, but if you visit their site at the moment you cannot buy online. Apparently Paypal took objection to them selling Cuban coffee and as a result, shut them down!

Needless to say, they are changing to Worldpay but these tings take a little time. You can still ring up, as I did, and buy over the phone


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Indybean had the same problem with one of their Cuban offerings - took 'Cuban' out of the title and PayPal were happy - what a complete joke.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This might go some way to explaining the tenuous link between Cuba and Paypals objections.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/mar/12/paypal-cuban-connection


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

amazon would still work i'd imagine


----------



## Charlie B (Jan 10, 2013)

I was trying to sell some empty Cuban cigar boxs on ebay and they took them down. I also have some North Korean 'tourist' magazines but wont bother listing these on there as I'm sure the same will happen. Anyone interested here?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> I also have some North Korean 'tourist' magazines but wont bother listing these on there as I'm sure the same will happen. Anyone interested here?


is 'tourist' a euphemism??


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

What a joke. Why should they be bothered if they're trading in the Uk it has nothing to do with us law.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> What a joke. Why should they be bothered if they're trading in the Uk it has nothing to do with us law.


Just goes to show how far Uncle Sam's influence and coercion impacts.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe everyone should just start accepting BitCoin


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've just had a kilo of cuban dropped through my letter box from rave


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought some of the Cuban Serrano Superior (the one that brought the wrath of Paypal down on them!) but in Green form, so will be a few days before I roast some but I want to see how close I can get mine to theirs!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I took my Cuban Rave greens just a little darker than their roast level but then that's me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron. rob at rave said they roast at 221 rising to 226 at first. That seems pretty low to me. What do you think ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup, very low for a Genecafe but not too dissimilar to a Hottop. Remember its probably temp in the bean masse he's talking about. Unless you've got a TC in the beans (very difficult with a GC) you are talking ET.

First crack for me (Hottop)in the beans for Cuban is 191.2C.

Also we don't know what roaster he's using. I'll see it next Saturday & let you know. Could be gas which is entirely another ball game


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe it is a 15 kg Toper, but not sure about gas or electric


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I roasted 250 gmail at 236 for 13 mins then 240from 1st to about 15 mins

See how the volume expands but the weight shrinks


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Popped in today to grab a bag of signature and have a coffee. Spoke to Rob briefly as I had to get away and they were very busy.

Seems like a nice bloke and the coffee wasnt bad either!

He showed me the roasting area and where they hope to have all the grind off machines..

Should be good!


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Popped in today to grab a bag of signature and have a coffee. Spoke to Rob briefly as I had to get away and they were very busy.
> 
> Seems like a nice bloke and the coffee wasnt bad either!
> 
> ...


Just bought some signature also

and

Papua New Guinea - Sigri

noticed the cuban has been taken down, wonder if that was to appease paypal?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, PayPal have caused them issues. They are having a new website made with proper payment system so the cuban should be available again soon.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pdalowsky said:


> Just bought some signature also
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I bought a bag of the Cuban from them over the phone on Friday as well as 5 other assorted bags including the Signature and Mocha Java blends as well as the Sumatra Lintong, Peru Femenino Cacanor and the Guatamala Huehuetango; I was very impressed that after ordering at 2pm on a Friday afternoon the beans were with me at 8.30 am on saturday. Going to open the Sumatra 1st as a back to back comparison with the Roberts Sumatra Lintong I bought a couple of weeks ago after a visit to the crafts place where they're based is. The Roberts Guatamala La Perla has been the most drinkable of the ones I bought there, the Sumatra Lintong and their Mocha Italian blend were way too dark for me and I tend to favour a darker roast but would suit people loking for that more "classical" espresso taste.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Yes, PayPal have caused them issues. They are having a new website made with proper payment system so the cuban should be available again soon.


Found the Cuban is in stock, just not available via the site through paypal's insistance it was taken down.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

wil be looking to try the roast house next,

anyone had a taste of that one?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I found the Roasthouse Blend is OK but not as good as Signature for my taste (darker roast)


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

signature is darker or roasthouse?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Signature was slightly darker on a side by side comparison I did when testing both for blast freezing.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Went in today and came out with a big bag of Java Jampit.

Very much looking ahead to a months time. Rob has some interesting sacks of beans coming in, including something a little exclusive....


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Will be popping in there friday or monday for the same bean & maybe the serano as well.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I only drink one cup of coffee a day

Really enjoy signature blend & just had delivered another 1kg.

I find it very enjoyable brewed via aeropress (weekdays) and especially as a cappucino via gaggia classic (weekends)

Very happy to have had this recomended from the forum (ronsil).


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Will be having a short break in Cirencester area early next week and hoping to get to Rave. Great looking website and keen to buy some beans while there. Probably won't buy SOs as have tried plenty from various other sources, but interested in their blends..... Maybe not Italian Job as not that keen on blends with Robusta in... Any thoughts or recommendations welcome please. Looks like it will be raining much of next week so may need to spend some tourist time indoors........


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Would people say Rave Signature is more or less forgiving then Extract Original?

Im looking at choc spicy beans for both espresso and milk drunks.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Ive tried signature and did not like but to be fair didnt give it enough rest time. Extract original is one of my favourites. Stronger & more flavour


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

glevum said:


> Ive tried signature and did not like but to be fair didnt give it enough rest time. Extract original is one of my favourites. Stronger & more flavour


Trouble is if I order Extract I will be grinding it 1-2 days after roast lol

Unless I have spare beans in which case I can let it rest for a week.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

IanP said:


> Will be having a short break in Cirencester area early next week and hoping to get to Rave. Great looking website and keen to buy some beans while there. Probably won't buy SOs as have tried plenty from various other sources, but interested in their blends..... Maybe not Italian Job as not that keen on blends with Robusta in... Any thoughts or recommendations welcome please. Looks like it will be raining much of next week so may need to spend some tourist time indoors........


Welcome to the Cotswolds Ian, I am sure you will get some great suggestions after the weekend, from the grind off participants.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

You guys have confused me - what is Extract Original? I don't see it on the Rave website.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

extract is a Bristol based roaster

http://extractcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense, thanks







I thought people were talking about another Rave blend!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Signature is a really nice blend. It's a great all-rounder. I came to that conclusion last summer after having a concerted go to come up with a better all-rounder using the full panoply of the beans Rob had in at the time. I couldnt. It produces a balanced spicy espresso and a tasty flat white. Third wavers won't go for the espresso, but that's why I like it. Deep spicy rich flavours without the nasty lemons.

It does need rest though, or it tastes thin.

Personally I don't like the continuous Extract blends, but some of their one-offs (like Funka and Fudgee bear) opened my eyes.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

IanP said:


> Will be having a short break in Cirencester area early next week and hoping to get to Rave. Great looking website and keen to buy some beans while there. Probably won't buy SOs as have tried plenty from various other sources, but interested in their blends..... Maybe not Italian Job as not that keen on blends with Robusta in... Any thoughts or recommendations welcome please. Looks like it will be raining much of next week so may need to spend some tourist time indoors........


You might like to drop into Keith's Coffee Shop on Blackjack street. When I lived a few doors down in the '90s they had a probat behind the counter supplying the cafe and with beans for sale, and it looks like they still do. Can't comment on the quality of the beans or coffee as I haven't been back in a while, but (assuming it hasn't changed) it has a nice cosy, traditional feel.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

To be honest, I'd give Keith's a miss. It is either not what it was, or I've been spoilt by Rave.

Don't dismiss the SOs. If the Harrar is back in try it, and the Yirg and the Cuban. He has also got some poncy exclusive Central in.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ what's the served coffee like? I had no sense of smell or taste when I lived there so never really knew!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

At Rave?

He's upped his game and now has several grinders and a choice. Sig is always good, but if the Harrar is in and he's done a blend try that.

They serve excellent coffee.


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

This might be a dumb question - what are the dimensions of a 250g bag of whole bean coffee from Rave (in short, will it fit through a standard letter box?). I ask as this will be the first bag of 'proper coffee' and I don't want to have to get it re-delivered etc.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

It's letterbox-friendly!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just took a 250g bag and posted it through my letterbox(standard size), you should be ok . Got some funny looks off the neighbours.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Just took a 250g bag and posted it through my letterbox(standard size), you should be ok . Got some funny looks off the neighbours.


haha the local mentalist!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Village idiot !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Every village needs one!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Your village must be really chuffed with theirs !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wahey!

13 char


----------

